

Against the larger phone - chmars
http://www.libertypages.com/clarktech/?p=289

======
Nerdfest
Perhaps the solution here is for people not to tie themselves to an operating
system that allows exactly _one_ hardware provider and _one_ source of
software. The fact that people don't see how that generally ends astounds me.
If you want choice, Apple shouldn't even be a consideration.

------
RotsiserMho
I still use a 4S because 4" really is the best size for my small hands. I had
a 5 for a while but downgraded because I was constantly almost dropping the
phone while "shimmying" to reach the upper-left corner (where the back button
is typically located).

